# Selling Puppies



## 24953 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi all
Just wanted to share with you that I'm finding homing pups really bad out there. I keep getting puppy farmer inquiries and ones saying things like they want to set up a dog breeding business and can they have a boy and girl from the same litter. Now i'm really iffy about anyone who calls as im worried they will get someone else to get one for them from me. 
if i cant get a vet reference (name of their vet current or former so i can phone) i ask to deliver the pup so i can see the home, this usually scares away a lot of people but it may also scare away people who are fine but who think im avoiding them coming to me. but i cant let them go somewhere i don't know, with no vet reference when its like that out there.
i got a person who told me they had no pets ever and so had no vet reference for me and wanted a pup and when i looked up their number they had bred 3 different breeds and must have a good few dogs. i asked them repeatedly stuff to give a chance to come out and just say ya i breed but they must have been shady if they were trying to hide it. their number was all over the web selling dogs it was definitely them.

the pups are very wanted but an expensive lot in a lot of people's eyes and i am now selling them too cheap which is drawing bad people but i don't want to exclude a good home with less money. if i put up no price that has its drawbacks too. i don't know what to do its turning into a nightmare and they need to bond to their new owners not us and were getting too attached and i don't have the room long term for 6 full grown dogs and couldn't do the proper training that i like to do.

im considering at this stage just homing for free without papers, how terrible is that, they are world champ lines all over, true show and breeding stock.
Cant get help from fellow breeders/club only have one breeder supporting me who of course is unsupported by the rest, it is all competition and money with the rest no support for the breed's sake.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I will be very surprised if someone here can not help you. Maybe you should not have done this in the first place? Tell us more about your puppies. Send us some photos. Let us know where in the world you live. There are people here looking for good standard puppies. And there are people who will help you home them. This is all I could find you have posted about your dogs. We were not told you intended to breed as far as I can see.

"Our red standard male who shows/did show similar behaviors is _highly_ bred - his uncle was world champ last year - his parents national show dogs with plenty of accolades, our female while she has plenty of champs in her breeding is not as good stock as him, her parents aren't shown, and she has a better temperament, a perfect temperament, the perfect poodle. He has been carefully bred for every feature, the perfect ears, snout, coat, temperament and he is not as good in temperament as the "lesser" bred standard (white)"

If they are the Dam and Sire you should have good puppies.


Eric


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

where are you located? if near minnesota, try pickets poodles. she does rescue, but has also placed pups from litters of good breeders. she has a website: picketspoodles.com.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think giving them away is the answer. It takes money to care for a dog, even more for a poodle.

I don't want to judge, but I am surprised that you seem to have made no plans regarding your puppies placement before breeding. Have a litter is one thing, but finding good homes for them is the most crucial once they are born.

I hope you find the best for your little ones. But please don't give them away.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It was not a good idea to produce puppies without having plans for how you were going to find homes for them. I agree with the suggestion to find a rescue group to place them. They will make sure they go to good homes and don't end up in mills or with people who are not really qualified to care for them.


----------



## sarahebeth (Feb 16, 2016)

I understand wanting to know where they're going, but if I was interested in a puppy and the breeder wouldn't let me come to their house, that would be a big red flag for me. When I got Teddy, I was able to go in the house of the breeder, chat with them for a long time, hold the mom and dad, etc. That was critical....it let me know he was well taken care of, that it wasn't a mill, and I could see the personalities of his parents. 

I think if you kept your price where you want it and invited people in your house to chat, you would get a pretty good feel for the kind of people they are. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I would place the puppies you have as pat suggested with her contact. Then I would spay/neuter all of your adult dogs and never breed again. Leave it up to the pros. You sound like a very kind-hearted but inexperienced person. Just enjoy your pets is my advice.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I agree with the other posters. It would be most helpful to find someone to help place them. In the meantime, I'd be sure to get started with socializing them to friends, children and lots of pleasant experiences...right off the bat. They'll bond to their new families just fine. Lots of dogs are adopted as much older puppies and adults and they adapt very well to new families. But yeah...this sounds like you weren't prepared. You could have used a mentor...an experienced and reputable breeder to help you along the way. I agree that it's best to leave breeding up to the experts and enjoy your dogs as pets like most of us. Good luck!!!


----------



## kglad (May 10, 2014)

Lilly, I have been keeping an eye on breeders I'm interested in eventually getting a puppy from and I'm seeing a few other breeders with 3-5 month old pups that are still looking for homes. A few of them are/were holdbacks to see if the breeder wanted to use them in the breeding program and maybe a couple were boomerang pups, who for some reason or another didn't work out in the original home. For example, Jacknic (according to their FB page) had a few older pups within the past year with interested parties or were breeding/showing prospects. Really lovely partis, and lots of interest, but weeks and weeks went by before homes were found. (EDITED to clarify on Jacknic).

Please consider telling us more about your pups, link to a website, post photos, testing, temperaments, ages, level of training (started on housebreaking?), and location.

I'm planning on getting a second spoo (or possibly a Dobie, which I've had before) next summer, but would consider getting the right calm, mellow male pup at a lower cost if one magically is available this summer. I don't want to put a dog through pediatric spay/neuter, but will not have an accidental OR purposeful breeding happen. Abby (see my avatar) is getting spayed this summer, no whoopsie litters, no doodles. She'll be 2 in September and I wanted her skeletal structure to form properly. 

At any rate, I haven't been actively looking, as I'm saving for the $1500-ish price and will have it saved by *next* summer. Others here may be in a similar position or even actively looking. Some might be lurking in the background.


----------

